# Metro-North, ShoreLine East



## DingDon (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone know what the track work between Milford and New Haven is about? There always seem to be freight trains moving along this section of track during the day. I suppose they're probably related to the track work?

Also, anyone else feel that Metro-North needs to get better about advertising connections to SLE? When a train leaves Grand Central or even Stamford and Bridgeport, there is no indication if there is a connecting SLE train, which I think there should be (at least at these major stations).


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 23, 2007)

DingDon said:


> Anyone know what the track work between Milford and New Haven is about? There always seem to be freight trains moving along this section of track during the day. I suppose they're probably related to the track work?
> 
> Also, anyone else feel that Metro-North needs to get better about advertising connections to SLE? When a train leaves Grand Central or even Stamford and Bridgeport, there is no indication if there is a connecting SLE train, which I think there should be (at least at these major stations).


The track work is part of concrete tie project nearing its end.

SLE connections are clearly marked in MNCR timetables, its not MNCR's obligation to telll or guarantee anything about other railroads, its only a courtesy.


----------



## DingDon (Oct 23, 2007)

Dutchrailnut said:


> SLE connections are clearly marked in MNCR timetables, its not MNCR's obligation to telll or guarantee anything about other railroads, its only a courtesy.



Of course it's not their obligation but it would be a good idea. Doing only what you are obligated does not seem like a great way to build an integrated regional transportation system.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 24, 2007)

DingDon said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > SLE connections are clearly marked in MNCR timetables, its not MNCR's obligation to telll or guarantee anything about other railroads, its only a courtesy.
> ...


As soon as you see Airlines make announcements for other regional airlines, come on lots of good idea's, sometimes even workable but this one is not it.


----------



## DingDong (Oct 24, 2007)

Dutchrailnut said:


> As soon as you see Airlines make announcements for other regional airlines, come on lots of good idea's, sometimes even workable but this one is not it.


Okay, my last post: you don't see airlines coordinating their schedules in order for passengers to make an easy transfer either. I don't understand why you think this would be not workable, other than that it may imply the SLE train will wait if MN is delayed (a short disclaimer can be added to the announcement).


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 24, 2007)

DingDong said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as you see Airlines make announcements for other regional airlines, come on lots of good idea's, sometimes even workable but this one is not it.
> ...


Read your schedule and try to be accountable to yourself .


----------



## woo-hoo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Why have timetables at all?

Neither of the rail these "services" can get their trains to show up on time in the first place! :lol:

How about a more realistic slogan for the Shoreline East and Metro North Ads?

*Roll the dice - ride the rails!*

*Sometimes its faster and we need riders to keep our subsidies coming!*

*All aboard!*


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 24, 2008)

MetroNorth doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 27, 2008)

Dutchrailnut said:


> DingDon said:
> 
> 
> > Dutchrailnut said:
> ...


Actually, I'm pretty sure they already do make announcements for affiliated airlines. I'm pretty sure an awful lot of the big airlines run regional flights under their brand name that happen to be operated by subcontractors. And MetroNorth has a parent in common with Shore Line East, the State of Connecticut.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jan 27, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > DingDon said:
> ...



Not a parent, just a customer.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 27, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure they already do make announcements for affiliated airlines. I'm pretty sure an awful lot of the big airlines run regional flights under their brand name that happen to be operated by subcontractors. And MetroNorth has a parent in common with Shore Line East, the State of Connecticut.


MetroNorth is part of the Metropolitan Transportation Authority, a government agency of the State of New York. They operate trains for CDOT, much like Amtrak operates Shoreline East for them, the Piedmont and the Carolinian for NCDOT, and Amtrak California for Caltrans.


----------

